
Other Minds - lainon
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/other-minds/
======
hhs
The author writes:

 _”While philosophers in ancient Greece raise sceptical questions concerning
others, it is has been suggested that the problems they raise tend to be
‘thin’ rather than ‘thick’ ones (see §1 and Avramides 2001). Plato and
Aristotle, for example, discuss the value of friendship, but do not ask why we
should think others exist to be friends. Sorabji claims that “it never occurs
to Aristotle to raise doubts about other minds” (1974: 88). According to
Sextus Empiricus, sceptics of the Cyrenaic school raise problems about the
minds of others, but it is not clear that the problem they raise goes beyond
the ‘thin’ one, How can I know what another thinks and feels? (Tsouna
1998a).[17]”_

I wonder if there is literature that points to the ‘thick’ problems. Are there
philosophers that write about the limits of ‘other minds’?

